# Is it really that bad to lunge your horse before riding?



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

I think with a young horse or any horse it is always a good idea to lunge first. Its the best way to see what horse you will be riding that day. Horses are not always the same day to day. I admit I get lazy about doing it with some of my horses but the one who is a little high strung I always lunge him first not always just in a circle but all over the arena changing directions circling me straight by myside back etc. Rather he get his jumpys out before I get on


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not in the 'show her who is boss' camp, but I am in the 'channel that energy into something productive' camp.

Carrying us around is a hard job, especially when they are new at it and only learning. I would rather the excess energy channelled into something productive - concentrating, greater effort, learning something new - Whatever.

I am breaking in a pony and I send her in a circle each way before I get on to let the saddle/girth settle - then i'm on, and doing things that keep her attention on me and her mind engaged so she uses her energy for something constructive, not something destructive.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

coffeeaddict said:


> So I've been getting some flack at the barn for running my girl in the round pen about 10 minutes prior to riding her. The way I see it, is that she is young, she is untrained, and she has endless energy, so why not set her up for success?
> 
> She responds better to cues and is easier to ride after she's been in the pen. She just has more focus this way instead of having the attention span of a fruit fly.
> 
> ...


1. She's your horse. You are free to train her however you see fit. Opinions are just that. 

2. If it works for you, then do it. I'm into safety. There's absolutely nothing to be gained by getting on a hyper horse other than possibly a bruised ego and some broken bones. If longing her for a few minutes lets her get her kicks out, I don't really seem the harm in it. 

3. There might very well be a better way to get her calm and attentive enough to ride. It may just not have become apparent to you yet. One day, you'll read about a new idea or exercise and find it's great for your particular horse. The only bad trainers are the ones who can only see one way of accomplishing a goal. Over time you're routine with your horse will become more refined and purposeful. It may or may not include a pre-ride longe session. It's no big deal either way as long as it works for you both. 

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Let them ride their horses their way and you do it yours. I always lunge Nico before I ride and I catch the same crap. I can see where they are coming from...lunging for extended periods of time builds stamina in the horse and nothing for yourself. I round pen Nico for about 5-10 minutes (depending on his mood) before we ride. Nothing more than 'hey mister listen to me' exercises. I dont race him around in circles trying to blow the steam out...I just need him to focus on me. We do tons of turning and trot transitions. Its just a matter of what works for your horse.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

coffeeaddict said:


> It was suggested that I just get on her and show her who's boss if she is too hyper so she doesn't think she can "get away with it".


I tried that one with my green horse as several people said the same thing. Didn't do one iota of good, instead of a horse who gives me a 5min fight about going forward, I ended up battling for an hour. Gave all the folks attending the open house next door a fine show. 

Per my trainers instructions, I now lunge her until she's paying attention. If that's 2 minutes great, if that's 30 minutes, so be it. I don't think this will be needed on a permanent basis, I can see weekly how the amount of time needed on the lunge line is going down. My trainer reminds me to "Set yourself up for success" and "A tired horse is much less likely to be bucking or kicking".


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't lunge pre-ride because A) I've never had to work with a young, more unpredictable horse, and B) I like to have that little bit of extra "energy" to channel throughout our ride.

Cori hit the nail on the head, most people put down pre-ride lunging because it builds stamina, so you, theoretically, have to lunge longer and longer each time to get out the "energy" you're trying to get out. Eventually, you'd end up lunging for 40 minutes and riding for 20. At least that's the theory.

However, it seems you are just working on getting her attention and her focus. If that's the easiest and best way for her [for now] to do so, then continue. When introducing a new task to my filly, some in-hand work [backing up, side-stepping, basic yielding exercises] is the best way to get her attention. That's what works for her. You have found what is currently working for your mare, so when someone makes a rude comment, just say, "Thanks for the input," and continue what your doing. You're certainly not doing anything wrong.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't lunge my Paso Fino gelding or Thoroughbred gelding, but my TB mare's trainer tells me to "lunge the CRAP out of her before you ride and she's so much more relaxed under saddle" so I do, and she is! I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Weird. Almost everyone at my barn longes. I don't see the big deal. Cricket doesn't always need to be longed since we work almost every day, but if she needs it, she'll get longed for warm ups or untill she's paying attention. I see absolutely no problem with it. Good luck =)


----------



## Pinto (Mar 31, 2010)

No! My friend had a crazy TB who just didn't listen without a bit of a lunge before entering the arena. How are you meant to teach them anything if they don't listen? You will eventually be able to wean her off the constant lunging to the point where she won't need it. She will mature and become more manageable under-saddle. Do what _you_ think is right. You know your horse and they don't. So if I were you I would be telling them where they can stick their lunge line...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

The only thing I would see wrong with that is that is if you lunge saddled, you teach her that she can explode with the saddle on. But even that for me can be questionable. 

If it works for you, I see nothing wrong with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Young horses are tricky, there is no none tried and tested way to work with them that works for every single one.

I personally hate lunging. I only do it if I absolutely have to. It makes me dizzy and in the long term can do joint damage to the horse. Round penning, however, doesn't really have a place (I feel) in the schooling of a young dressage horse. The horse should be lunged with a lunge line, lunge whip and side reins in order to teach it to lunge correctly and actually aid in the development of muscles, balance and response to the aids. Mindlessly letting the horse run and buck has absolutely no place in the school.

Long story short - correct lunging is acceptable, but not preferable. How much you must do it is entirely dependent on the horse. I was riding a young horse (4 years old) with about 30 days on her only lunging the first day back to work, and then only for about 3 minutes and she was fine. Some horses really need the time to focus and are lunged daily until they are 5. Play it all by ear. and Good luck!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I do some ground work with my mare before getting on, mainly because now, we are in a smaller boarding facility, and she hasn't always had a good turn out session before I get over there to ride...so I get her bugs out with some ground work; some lunging, yielding, backing, etc...all focused on getting her attention fully on me before I get on...it's not just 'endless, mindless circles'...It's when people work a horse til it's sweating JUST on the longe line without working on the horse's attention, or focus...that is what gets me about longe work; the people who think it's just a mode of wearing a horse out...when in reality, the longer you do it, the more bored your horse gets and the more 'fit' he gets physically, so you have to longe longer and longer to 'wear him out'...


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, good to know I'm not totally ruining her by doing this.

I don't lunge her mindlessly in the round pen, we do a lot of direction changes, speed changes, etc. I don't do it to make her tired, just to get that "wow we're gonna do something lets do it NOW!" bug out of her and let her know we are working, not being silly. 

I didn't even think of it building up her stamina and then needing to lunge more and more every time. That makes sense and I can see now why someone would be against lots of lunging.

Anebel, she doesn't lunge well on a line yet, but once she does I'll be doing that too instead of always using the round pen. Right now, she leans against the line instead of making a good circle. There are some days when I just don't feel like fighting with her about that.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 28, 2010)

First, stay safe!

No lunging here. It'd take hours to knock the fresh off my 5 yr old. She was on fire this spring and didn't settle until after about 5 miles for the first 4-5 rides.

I pretty much zig, zagged back and forth for those first 5 miles but she listened well, she just wanted to go real bad.

I will move her around when I first get on to let her know I still control where and what we do.

On young ones you have to realize there are always situations where things might get real interesting.

For this reason I think you should be able to ride them in all conditions.

Shadow


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Some days instead of lunging do something different. Sayyyyy ground driving if she knows how. Or perhaps teaching her to do something new on the ground like a trick or something. The main thing is getting her mentally focused before getting in the saddle. How you reach that goal is up to you. I like lunging "fresh" horses. But only until they show me signs that I have their attention. Then we may do a few more things on the ground before I saddle up. But as said before, She's your horse, do as you please with her.


----------



## BellaAndOlly (Jun 25, 2010)

imho, it all depends on the kind of lunging. I know someone with a POA/TB cross that always has crazy energy and she puts him on the lunge to "get the buck out" which I feel is inappropriate. I feel that if a horse is being handled, it should be intent on work, therefore if you lunge the horse should be working, not bucking and acting goofy. I don't think that's the point. I agree with the people who said if you use the lunging to get her attention on you, than it's a good idea, but if it's just to let her blow up and freak out I wouldn't do it. I guess the goal is to make it a constructive part of her training rather than just turn her loose and see what happens. It sounds like you're doing it appropriately, but a suggestion to get her off of leaning on the line out of the pen, put her on the line in the pen and then maybe if you're asking for a walk, ask her to walk in off the rail a bit, so she can start getting the idea to go where you put her, not where she chooses. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll make it short and sweet. In my opinion:

Longeing just to tire the horse out physically >> BIG NO NO

Longeing to get the horse in an appropriate "ok we're working now and I need to pay attention to you" mindset >> VERY GOOD


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree with what has been said....lunging to tire a horse isnt good, but lunging to gain focus is.

My arab mare doesnt get tired...its impossible...and she is fat and out of shape. She also wakes up in a new world everyday....energy + menatl issues = one big rodeo. I lunge to help gain her focus, test her mood, and if she is being a fart to get the initital pent up energy loose.

Even then it never takes more then fifteen minutes before she settles and is ready to actually work.

Lunging can be useful but only if done properly.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Like others have said, do what works for you and your horse.

Lunging is a great tool. Just like every other tool. Used correctly it can help. 

I think with a young one the great thing about a quick lunge prior to riding is it gets their brain in gear that it is time to work and not play.

I would never think of lunging my older horse before riding. But the youngster almost always needs it just to get her out of play mode and into work mode. Some days when she is already listening well we go right into riding. 

Enjoy your horse and do not let the others ruin it for you.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

coffeeaddict said:


> Apparently this a horrible idea and I should be teaching my horse "the right way" to do things and not make her dependant on being lunged in order to be easily rideable. It was suggested that I just get on her and show her who's boss if she is too hyper so she doesn't think she can "get away with it"


I'd just ignore that. First, it's your horse, second, are they really good trainers or what to judge other people's approach? 

While I find lunging to be somewhat boring I think it may be beneficial if done correctly. Some horses need it to run off some energy and concentrate more on rider, some are cold backed to start with so lunging would be in general a good idea. I lunge both mine when I start bringing them back to shape after the winter off. I prefer to lunge with the saddle and bridle on.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Unless they are like my 21 yo BTDT, I totally agree with lunging or roundpenning or some kind of groundwork to know which horse you have that day, and get their attention and respect focused. Heck-I even do it with the old guy sometimes! It also decreases my anxiety as to what he is like that day, which helps the overall situation for sure.


----------



## Equestrian0263 (Jul 14, 2010)

No it's not bad at all. If that's how you want to start out your exersize, then go for it. when I first started working with my OTTB, i longed everyday before i rode, and then i began to lounge only days where she seemed over energetic or antsy, and now i never do before riding.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

SorrelHorse said:


> The only thing I would see wrong with that is that is if you lunge saddled, *you teach her that she can explode with the saddle on.* But even that for me can be questionable.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do not understand that comment at all. 

Is there a correlation between lunging and exploding?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

mls said:


> I do not understand that comment at all.
> 
> Is there a correlation between lunging and exploding?


 
Hahaha!! I don't see how it teaches them to "explode" with the saddle on, it teaches them how to "explode" on the lunge line. If your horse is used for lunging lessons or vaulting, that's obviously not what you want. There's a lot more finesse than one would think when it comes to lunging, lol. When I want my horses to "explode," I play tag in the pasture. They enjoy it, I enjoy it, and they both know that I'm still in charge, and that they have to behave on the lunge line and under saddle.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I think she means that if your lounging to get the buck out while you have a saddle on they could learn that once they get saddled up they get to run in circles and buck. Hence the "explode".


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I am riding a horse right now that HAS to be lunged before he is ridden. He has a lot of issues though. He doesn't like to cross tie, doesn't like water, doesn't like feeling rushed (like when tacking up you have to take your time), has a mini mounting issue (due to an idiot using the wrong saddle and making him thinking someone getting on = pain). So we always lunge him and let me loosen up and relax. I don't lunge most of the horses I ride/have ridden before I ride though. If my horse is being extra spunky then I will lunge them though.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> He has a lot of issues though. He doesn't like to cross tie, doesn't like water, doesn't like feeling rushed (like when tacking up you have to take your time), has a mini mounting issue (due to an idiot using the wrong saddle and making him thinking someone getting on = pain).


A bit OT, but is just sounds to me like this horse has trained you very well about what it wants done!

My horse has scarring and nerve damage from a badly fitting saddle and he got over his issues with saddling and riding pretty darn quick when he learnt they wouldn't fly with me.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

I usually lunge my horse before riding I find this makes her more relax. I wouldn't see how lunging your horse before riding can be bad at all.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Only wrong I see is that lounging wears a lot on the legs and joints. 

I'd try to find another way to handle the energy and get her focused and calm, but without knowqing you or your horse I can't give any ideas. When Crow gets excited I usually ask for a shoulder in, something he learnt from ground before I rode him. But of coure that might be difficult on a horse that's not trained the same way to tart with. Only suggestion I have is to make her work and get something to focus on, either under saddle or in hand, but without the lunging.


----------



## GypseCowgirl (Jul 6, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> 1. She's your horse. You are free to train her however you see fit. Opinions are just that.
> 
> 2. If it works for you, then do it. I'm into safety. There's absolutely nothing to be gained by getting on a hyper horse other than possibly a bruised ego and some broken bones. If longing her for a few minutes lets her get her kicks out, I don't really seem the harm in it.
> 
> ...


I agree with Puck :Ultimatley she's yours...do as you see fit!! I will say though I have seen alot of folks who round pen for the sake of round penning.....that means you run 'em in a circle with no purpose. That doesn't do a whole lot...EXCEPT burn off the energy. I just started my 3 year old in June...I have been working with her in the round pen forever....it helps to keep her in her right brain (the thinking side). Its also an excellent way to teach you voice cues to make your ride go a little smoother... if she knows when you say "walk"...that it means to walk...then you intergrate the physical cue the light bulb comes on a little easier and she moves out a little bit better. Personal opinion (everyone has one :wink: Good training starts on the ground floor and it can only go up from there.! Good luck!!!


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I think it really depends on HOW the lunging is being done. 

If you are asking your horse to pay attention to you, your cues and your expectations while lunging or roundpenning - you're doing good. 

If you are letting your horse run the show by just bolting around, bucking and farting you aren't doing yourself as many favours as you think you are. 

I will often lunge or round pen a young horse, high energy horse, easily distracted horse who's had time off etc... prior to riding. When I do so it is done so that I am still very much "in charge". The horse is expected to respond and respect my cues, I go through all the transistions the horse is capable of (a very young horse I would go easier than I would a mature well trained horse) and I'm asking for softness, suppleness and relaxation during all. At no point do I allow "silly" behavior or rudeness. 

When you just allow your horse to bomb around and "get rid of their kinks" you are saying "even though I've asked you to work with me, please feel free to ignore what I'm asking you to do".

... but then, that's just my take on it.


----------

